# Which sound driver should I use?



## sw2wolf (Jun 19, 2012)

```
$uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     
root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:[FILE]/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC[/FILE]  i386

$sudo sysctl -w hw.snd.verbose=2
$cat [FILE]/dev/sndstat [/FILE]
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel ICH4 (82801DB)> at io 0xde081000, 0xde082000 irq 17 bufsz 16384  (1p:1v/1r:1v) default
        snddev flags=0x2e2<AUTOVCHAN,BUSY,MPSAFE,REGISTERED,VPC>
        [pcm0:play:dsp0.p0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00002100, 0x00000004
        interrupts 44126, underruns 0, feed 44126, ready 0 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
        channel flags=0x2100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN>
        {userland} -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {hardware}
        pcm0:play:dsp0.p0[pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp0]: spd 44100/48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x10000000, 0x00000029
        interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:65536/2048/32]
        channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
        {userland} -> feeder_root(0x00200010) -> feeder_volume(0x00200010) -> feeder_rate(0x00200010 q:1 44100 -> 48000) -> {hardware}
        [pcm0:record:dsp0.r0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00002100, 0x00000005
        interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 4096, sfree 4096 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
        channel flags=0x2100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN>
        {hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00200010) -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {userland}
        pcm0:record:dsp0.r0[pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vr0]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x10000000, 0x00000000
        interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 0, sfree 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:0/0/0]
        channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
        {hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {userland}

$cat [FILE]/boot/loader.conf [/FILE]
autoboot_delay="3"
beastie_disable="YES"
kern.coredump="0"
snd_ich_load="YES"       # [color="Red"]Intel ICH[/color]

$kldstat 
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1    7 0xc0400000 e9ece4   kernel
 2    1 0xc3728000 9000     i915.ko
 3    1 0xc3731000 16000    drm.ko
```

The sound does not work!

Any suggestion is appreciated!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 19, 2012)

What is the output of
`% mixer`

Are the speakers plugged into the correct jack?  Are physical volume knobs or power supplies set correctly?


----------



## sw2wolf (Jun 20, 2012)

```
$mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer cd       is currently set to  75:75
Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer line1    is currently set to  75:75
Mixer phin     is currently set to   0:0

$pciconf -lv | grep -i audio
    device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller'
    subclass   = audio
    subclass   = audio

$dmesg | grep -i audio
pci1: <multimedia, audio> at device 0.0 ([color="Red"]no driver attached[/color])
```

However the sound is OK using XP on the same box. so the hardware shouldnot have any problem.


```
$dmesg -a | grep -i pcm0
pcm0: <Intel ICH4 (82801DB)> port 0xe000-0xe0ff,0xe400-0xe43f mem 0xde081000-0xde0811ff,0xde082000-0xde0820ff [color="red"]irq 17[/color] at device 31.5 on pci0
pcm0: <Avance Logic ALC101 AC97 Codec>

$cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel ICH4 (82801DB)> (play/rec) default
```

It seems ok but i indeed cannot hear anything !

FYI, when i playing mp3 using mpc, the irq 17 indeed occurs:
[COvmstat -i
interrupt                          total       rate
irq1: atkbd0                        2740          3
irq12: psm0                        26212         30
irq14: ata0                         4831          5
irq15: ata1                           24          0
irq16: uhci0+                        909          1
irq17: pcm0                        23239         26
irq21: rl0                           905          1
cpu0:timer                        155696        178
Total                             214556        246DE]
[/CODE]


----------



## sw2wolf (Jul 6, 2012)

It works  now after using audio/oss instead of snd_ich ! Of course, you need to customize the kernel to remove sound drivers.

```
$uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Fri Jul  6 23:01:34 CST 2012     sw2wolf@mybsd.zsoft.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/[color="Red"]MYKERNEL[/color]  i386

$cat MYKERNEL | grep snd_
#device         snd_es137x # Ensoniq AudioPCI ES137x
#device         snd_hda            # Intel High Definition Audio
#device         snd_ich            # Intel, NVidia and other ICH AC'97 Audio
#device         snd_uaudio # USB Audio
#device         snd_via8233        # VIA VT8233x Audio

$kldstat 
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   13 0xc0400000 be759c   kernel
 2    3 0xc318a000 7a000    osscore.ko
 3    1 0xc320c000 6000     oss_cmpci.ko
 4    1 0xc32ab000 6000     oss_ich.ko
 5    1 0xc3392000 9000     i915.ko
 6    1 0xc33aa000 16000    drm.ko
```

Regards!


----------



## FIlIPy65 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm posting here because I have a kind of question, but my sound is working.

In XFCE Mixer I take this:



[Unknown device]

But I have this:

```
$ cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #2 Digital> (play)
```

No snd_* drivers are loaded. I installed the audio/oss and nothing changes.

Am I missing something?_?
I also saw this, but not helps. =/

Cheers.


----------

